
Betternet VPN Is Selling Your Data and Contains Suspicious Malware - JamieJones
https://www.vpntesting.com/reviews/betternet/
======
wglb
For vpn, get a droplet from Digitalocean, stand up wireguard.

I would trust no commercial vpn provider.

